# Problem importing Application to ImmiAccount



## ALI_Z (Dec 13, 2013)

Hello,

Hope you all are well. I have submitted my visa application on 2 Dec. I have checked the immi.gov and apparently all people who have submitted their applications before 6 Dec '13 need to create an ImmiAccount and import their application on it.

The trouble is that although I have successfully created an ImmiAccount, When I am using my TRN and other details to import my application it is not being able to locate my application. I have tried numerous times, even changing my TRN to lower cases and double checking my details but in vain.

Can someone tell me if there is a known issue with ImmiAccounts for subclass 189 visas? Do you think it will affect my application adversely or should I wait for the CO and expect that they will ask me to send my docs via email?

Thanks


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

ALI_Z said:


> Hello,
> 
> Hope you all are well. I have submitted my visa application on 2 Dec. I have checked the immi.gov and apparently all people who have submitted their applications before 6 Dec '13 need to create an ImmiAccount and import their application on it.
> 
> ...


I was able to import my189 application without any issues. Please contact IMMI if you can to see if they can help or you may wait until a CO is assigned.

Regards
Amit


----------

